# monte carlo or dwarf baby tears



## xxoczukxx (Aug 16, 2014)

can someone give me some pros and cons to each? im having trouble choosing which i want for my next tank


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Monte carlo is larger, easier to grow and easier to plant but more invasive/aggressive. HC has smaller leaves, but harder to grow - roots better in finer substrate and have nicer form in good conditions.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Monte Carlo doesn't look quite as nice because of the larger leaves, but it's much easier to grow. It can even grow in pretty low light conditions.

Also, as Xiaozhuang mentioned, Monte Carlo grows very aggressive and fast. It can penetrate driftwood, find it's way around rocks, etc.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice tanks onefang. I like that iwagumi.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

HC Cuba looks better in smaller tanks. But if you want a carpet in a large tank, Monte Carlo seems to be a better fit.


----------

